# Lincoln @ The Motorhome Season Finale, Lincoln



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Season Finale, Lincoln in Lincoln, lincolnshire starting 24/09/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=665

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

SteveandSue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

trevorf has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayrecrok has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## daisyduck (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Numptymum (Oct 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Numptymum has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We will be on this rally, just heard we have won tickets. See you there


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Lincoln Rally*



Tan-all-over said:


> We will be on this rally, just heard we have won tickets. See you there


Hi
If you want to camp with MHF at the rally then you will need to tell Warner's so they can allocate your tickets for a group spot and not general camping.
Hope to see you there.
scottie.


----------



## boyze (Jul 8, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

boyze has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

scottie said:


> Hi
> If you want to camp with MHF at the rally then you will need to tell Warner's so they can allocate your tickets for a group spot and not general camping.
> Hope to see you there.
> scottie.


 Thanks scottie, I did say MHF on the competition so they have put us in. :smile2:


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Tan-all-over has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
We would love to see more of the member at the Lincoln rally,it is the last motorhome show of the year and weather permitting a good rally,we will as usual be holding a raffle for charity and the quiz,enjoyed by most,and maybe the Saturday am car boot if wanted, the tent will be there if required.
come along and enjoy,We Will.
see you there.
George


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> rayrecrok has just added their name to attend this rally


Now paid see you thursday:wink2:.

ray.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

tonyblake has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Season Finale, Lincoln in Lincoln, lincolnshire starting 24/09/2015
> 
> More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs):
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=665
> ...


Hi
We only have 16 on the list for Lincoln Rally and only 6 of them confirmed, lincoln is the last rally of the year,come along and join in the fun.

George


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

bigfrank3 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have just booked please put me down as confirmed, Frank


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry but me and Lyn won't be able to make it this year as we're off to Spain for some sunshine.


Can you remove us from the list please.


See you next time. Cheers Al.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

*Lincoln show final*



Tan-all-over said:


> We will be on this rally, just heard we have won tickets. See you there


I'v been in touch with Warners and they say the winning tickets are for "General and disabled" only so we will be in there. So please take us off the list this time.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Tickets now bought so we can be confirmed, arriving sometime on the Thursday.

Thanks,

Colin & Sara


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Tan-all-over said:


> I'v been in touch with Warners and they say the winning tickets are for "General and disabled" only so we will be in there. So please take us off the list this time.


Hi
I thought so,never mind come over and visit us,your more than welcome.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

bigfrank3 said:


> I have just booked please put me down as confirmed, Frank


Hi
you are now confirmed.
see you there 
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Just a quick reminder advanced booking closes on the 9th September,we have places for 60 vans,we have 18 names on the list, only 6 confirmed on M H F , come along and join us,this is the last show rally of the year.
hope to see more members join us there.
George


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Brock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## patrickcullen (Aug 3, 2015)

*New Attendee Added*

patrickcullen has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers
You have only got until the 9/9/15 to book your place at Lincoln Rally.
Hope to see a few more old and new faces there.
Scottie


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

apb78a has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SelbySquad (Aug 31, 2015)

*New Attendee Added*

SelbySquad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

fabfive has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers

Just A final Reminder that you have now only 6 days left to book a place at The Lincoln show,advanced booking closes at 10.00 am on the 7/9/15,if you have no booked by then you will not be able to camp with the groups
we have space for 60,but on 23 on the list,and still 12 members to confirm on M H F.
can the following members confirm if the are attending.

havingfun

SelbySquad

patrickcullen

Brock

JimM

jennie

Bernies

Numptymum

pads69

daisyduck

Hope to see you all there.
George


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, ticket arrived today..

ray.


----------



## Hotair (Aug 30, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Hotair has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scottie,

I confirmed on this thread last week that we are all ticketed up and arriving on Thursday.

See you there,

Colin & Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

camoyboy and rayrecrok all confirmed thank guys


Jacquie


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

ballymoss has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Scottie/Lady J

We'll be arriving Thursday. Tickets booked.


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

whiskyman has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Warners have took my money so please confirm. We will be arriving Thursday. Looking forward to a sunny weekend.

Cheers Whiskyman


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Brock & whiskyman all confirmed thanks guys


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder that booking closes for this show at 10am MONDAY 7th September


Still quite a few of you showing unconfirmed


Jacquie


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi


We have paid, arriving Friday, please confirm.


Many thanks
Lee


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Lee all confirmed


PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED FOR THIS SHOW

Jacquie


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

We booked Lincoln just before booking closed with MHF as our group, but I have just realised that we didn't add ourselves to the rally and confirm it. Hope this doesn't leave us in No Man's Land and we are able to join you all.

Linda


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Linda
No problem,glad you made it before the cut off,can you please pm me with your details,looking forward to meeting up there.
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have a difference of opinion with Warners list again

On our list but NOT on Warners list are

havingfun

patrickcullen

We will delete you from the rally list unless you let us know that you have booked, if you have booked then you will have to sort it out with Warners.

On Warners list but NOT on our list are

Aveyyard Reg No GX15BKK

Barnard Reg No RE09XAH

Cox Reg No KC02BTC

Darbyshire Reg No FY64KVV

Ferns Reg No MAN460F

Findlay Reg No DK13DRV

Havent Reg No HX10FFP

Robinson Reg No VN15BTF

Rodger Reg No KX12DWP

Can the above either please add them selves to the rally list or post on here and we will add you

Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## patmyhead (May 23, 2005)

hi 
we have booked this show reg Brophy MN 6000 along with Ferns reg MAN 460F 
regards
Pat


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Thanks pat
I have confirmed you,what is the ferns user name so i can add them or do you want to enter their details.
george


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Can the following members please tell me the MHF user name or please add their detail to the Lincoln rally .

Barnard 

Darbyshire
Dixon 
Findlay
Havert
Robinson VN15BTF
Rodger
Thanks for now
George


----------



## Decoder (Jul 15, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Decoder has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Decoder said:


> Decoder has just added their name to attend this rally


Thanks I have confirmed your place.:smile2:


----------



## Decoder (Jul 15, 2007)

scottie said:


> Hi All
> Can the following members please tell me the MHF user name or please add their detail to the Lincoln rally .
> 
> Barnard
> ...


Hi scottie The Cox above is me (Decoder) and we've paid our money through the "outandabout" site but named MHF to camp with and I've just sorted my membership number so hopefully everything is sorted (hope it hasn't confused things only I put my CCC membership number on the booking form - it's an age thing!!!) See you ALL Thursday 24th. Brent, Isle of Wight


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I have sent you a pm,and you have done more than required.
George


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

scottie said:


> Hi All
> Can the following members please tell me the MHF user name or please add their detail to the Lincoln rally .
> 
> Barnard
> ...


Hi George
just to clarify; our surname is in this list (Dixon), I assume that isn't us? we have registered and confirmed.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> Hi George
> just to clarify; our surname is in this list (Dixon), I assume that isn't us? we have registered and confirmed.
> Thanks
> Lee


Thanks Lee,that was a typing error or as they say,pilot error.
see you there.
george


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Hi to everyone attending the Lincoln Show*

As in previous years we are planning a raffle in aid of Cancer Research *( all donations of prizes gratefully accepted)* 
and a *tabletop sale* in the tent on Saturday morning.
So dig out those unwanted items and come and sell them.( Items for sale Do NOT have to be motorhome related)

Lets hope the weather is kind to us and we can catch a bit of sunshine.
Looking forward to meeting old friends and new
See you there
Angie


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi George, what time on Thursday do you want everyone descending on you. I know the gates open at 10 o'clock Thursday morning but what time will you be ready for everyone who wants to come early.

Frank


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Frank
We will be there Wednesday night to set up,so come in when you get there,we will be waiting for you.
Thanks see you Thursday 
George


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi George,

Just to let you know we can't make it on Thursday now, see you Friday morning.

Cheers,

Colin & Sara


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Colin

Thank for that,See you friday.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all. We are ready and waiting.Few details about where to find us
After you enter the gate you will be directed down between a row of cattle sheds.
We are about half way down the road. Sharp left between the sheds.Watch out for the MHF sign dont go to far as its a one way system and turning round will not be an option.
We are in a coralled pitch with a white picket fence around us. Chocks required unless you can sleep on a slope.
See you soon.


----------



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Guys, planning on coming to the Lincolnshire show on Sun and just wondered how it went today with motorhomes to explore? We are on the look out for our first MH and hopefully the show will have plenty of exhibits on view.


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Angie and George, thank-you for a great weekend:laugh:
Sorry we missed you on our way out as we had to leave earlier than expected:frown2: pleased the raffle and sale went well, look forward to seeing you again soon.

All the best
Colin & Lyn

PS good luck tomorrow ccasion5:


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*lincoln*

thanks angie George ,val and whats his name oh yes jimmy for another good weekend, your hard work is appreciated and long may it continue, look forward to seeing you next time


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Just arrived home after a fabulous four and a bit days. Good to see Angie and Scottie being showered with praise for a great rally. Thanks also to the other Factors who shared their experiences with us.

Our only regret was that we didn't get to boo the Rod Stewart tribute man. The Sunday night act in the marquee was sensational.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks from us too. The rally was really good and we appreciate how much hard work you put into it for us to enjoy ourselves. The evenings in the tent were great and we look forward to the next one.

Our only regret was that we did get to boo the Rod Stewart tribute man. LOL.

Linda & Martin


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your hard work in making it a good weekend, sorry we missed you this morning.
Good Luck with your plans for the future.
Hope to see you both again next year.

Steve and Sue


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Been home a few hour now, cleared put the fridge etc. We have had a fantastic time at the show, the weather was sunny everyday, the MH prices were out of my reach like normal and the welcome from George and Angie together with Jim and Val was the same as always just out of this world. Thank you rally stewards we will be back,. Frank and Linda


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks again George and Angie for hosting a really enjoyable rally, hope to see you again soon.

Lee


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks George and Angie for a lovely weekend and for ordering the sunshine too!
Pity to have had to go back to work today as would have loved to have stayed another night.
This may be the only MHF rally we have managed to do (2 years now), but it is a lovely group and so relaxed and welcoming. We will be back next year to join you, God willing!

Janet, Phil and Kodey

P.S. Note to Jim that our 'daughter' enjoyed her first MHF rally too, having joined specially to be able to come along this year!!


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

scottie said:


> Hi
> I thought so,never mind come over and visit us,your more than welcome.


What a great show, thanks scottie for the invite to come over, kept meaning to and will join you next time. Great show on the Sunday night with the war time music and songs, they where so good. One little thing, I would have thought they would have done "the national anthem" at the end in keeping with tradition. But to us they made the weekend. We have a CD of these songs and was playing it all the way home.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Many thanks to George & Angie for another great MHF rally. Also thanks for sorting out my subscription - I have been unable to post since the new software took over. Now seems OK.

Trevor


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

To all our friends old and new, thank you for you kind words. It is hard work but worth it to meet all you lovely people.

We raised £110 on the raffle (Cancer Research) thanks to you all. Scottie (George) will post the receipt in due course.

To everybody who knew of our retirment plans, yes we did accept and will be staring work early March 2016. Watch this space for further developments.

Angie & George XX


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

an99uk said:


> yes we did accept and will be staring work early March 2016.


Fantastic news, congratulations and good luck.
I hope you'll still be doing the rallys next year

Lee


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

And good luck with Tattershal:wink2:..

Ray n Sandra


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Receipt for raffle monies raised at the Lincoln Rally*

Hi All
paid the raffle money to Just Given today,
AGAIN A BIG THANKS to all who took part,both buying tickets and donating prizes,looking forward to next years bash.
George:grin2:

CharityLogo
A message from Cancer Research UK

"Thank you for supporting Cancer Research UK and helping to beat cancer sooner. It's through donations from people like you that help fund our life-saving research to bring forward the day when all cancers are cured. Please remember that your donation to us is being processed by JustGiving, which means this will be the name that appears on your credit card or bank statement. Find out more about our groundbreaking work or other ways you can support us by visiting www.cancerresearchuk.org."

Donation receipt
Name 
george mays

Donation reference 
D79127504

Date 
10/7/2015 9:29:06 PM (GMT)

Charity name 
Cancer Research UK

Charity registration number
in England and Wales 1089464, Scotland SC041666

Donation amount
£110.00

Gift Aid ( What's this?) 
£27.50

Your message (edit) 
"A BIG THANKS to all at the Lincoln Rally who bought raffle tickets,looking forward to next years Rally Raffle."


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Good luck to you both see you next time


----------



## Decoder (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi to ALL

Sorry it's late in thanking everybody for such a great time for our first MHF rally which was brilliant with the weather playing it's part too :wink2:
Big congrats George on getting the job - does that mean cheap camping for MHF members!!!:grin2: :kiss:
If you are doing the 2016 Lincoln will we be in the same area only you may just have to put up with us again!! :laugh: :grin2:
Very many thanks and happy camping & travels wherever you go

Kim & Brent Isle of Wight


----------

